# punycode urls als aliasdomains mit redirect



## Lobster_1956 (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen
kann jemand folgendes Fehlverhalten allgemein verifizieren oder tritt es nur bei mir auf ?
Meine normale Domain wird im web verzeichniss auf einen ordner geleitet (um es sauber von diversen subdomains zu trennen)...
Eine normale aliasdomain für diese Hauptdomain mit dem gleichen Redirect klappt einwandfrei.
Aber eine Umlautdomain (punycode codiert) fürhrt zu einem broken link, kommt also nicht richtig an.
Wenn ich das ganze ohne redirect mach lande ich richtig im web verzeichniss, und es funktioniert wie erwartet.
Wenn ich die punycode domain als eigene Domain anlege, dann klappte es dort auch problemlose (sowohl mit als auch ohne redirect).

*also der Fehler tritt nur auf bei punycode domain als aliasdomain mit redirect...*
irgendjemand eine Idee ???

ach, ja... redirect ist nur ohne Flag getestet, aber eigentlich sollte das kein thema sein ???


----------

